# Help w/ Pillars?



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's my situation...I carved a welcome sign from styrofoam and painted with a faux stone finish.

Hawks Hill Sign :: Hawks Hill sign - Painted picture by hawkshillhaunter - Photobucket

This was to stand up high on posts at the corner of my yard but because of the shape and stone finish I'm thinking it would make more sense to be lower to the ground.

Here's a similar idea of what I want to do: http://www.shorebreeze.com/photos/SH-Sign_small.jpg OR: http://www.thestonecenter.com/images/sign_sm.gif

but the sign would actually attach to the pillars at the sides and the pillars themselves would be much wider to look unified with the sign. The sign is about 3.5ft wide x 1.5ft tall - i'd like the pillars to be at least 4.5-5ft tall so the sign itself is up off the ground by about a foot and still have room for the pillars to come up higher than the sign. I want it to be a strong focal point in my yard.

Any suggestions on the cheap/lightweight/easy-to-store way of building the pillars? I need to be able to take it apart so the sign itself can be stored alone to protect it. help?


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I would suggest concrete forms, they come in different diameters. If they are not tall enough for you then stack them. Like this:


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

First off NICE job on the sign! looks great, I would go with wood you can use screws instead of nails and be able to take them apart and store them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been using wood and screws for years. I can't think of any thing else that will withstand the abuse of repeated torture year after year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I've been using wood and screws for years. I can't think of any thing else that will withstand the abuse of repeated torture year after year.


Except maybe our spouses and TOTs?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Except maybe our spouses and TOTs?


good point!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well storage and light weight ..
couch cushions 
very light weight are held up with U style fence post
you can attach the sign to pole inside foam
see here for pics on mine you will see what posts I used..
these post I believe you get up to 8 ft tall
stone pillar posts pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket
you can leave as is for storage and put anywhere


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

now that's something i never would have thought of...nicely done and amazing realistic look on the stones! I wonder if there's a way I could use this idea but make the pillars more square????


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job on the welcome sign.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

I wonder if there's a way I could use this idea but make the pillars more square????
__________________

Go to a U-haul, or other, moving supply store. Buy the "lamp" packing boxes, which are tall and only about 12 to 14 inches per side, square. Attach two together vertically, like someone mentioned above with the cement forms. You can cut the top one if needed to make the pillar the "perfect" height. Then cover with styro sheet and carve away! This is how my cemetery corner posts were made for Dreadnight Cemetery.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Richie.

Dreadnight - now that sounds like a plan. sounds like they'd be the perfect size i want and they're square...not to mention lightweight. But how would I attach the sign? The sign has a piece of plywood backing on it and it's a bit on the heavy side...this may pose a problem.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

About something like this?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

HHH, if I understand what you're proposing, you want your sign to "bridge" across two pillars that people will walk thru like an entry? If so, I'd put a square plywood cap on each pillar, cut to fit. Then use a metal "L" bracket and wood screws to attach your sign to the plywood cap on each side. I'd be a little concerned about wind catching the sign, since the pillars are lightweight. So - you may need to come up with a plan to use rebar on the inside of the pillars to fix them to the ground (like a piece of rebar at each corner of the inside of the pillar, then slide the pillar down over it).


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

By the way, that sign looks fantastic


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Went back and read your thread starter again. OK, you want the sign hung between the pillars, not sitting on top. I'd still do the same thing with the plywood caps, but use a piece of straight metal bracket that is screwed into your plywood backing on the sign, then screws into the pillar cap. Your sign will be flush with the top of the pillar. You sill still need to use the rebar or some idea of your own to firmly set the pillars in place. Good Luck!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

a-ha...this i think i can do. by the way, nice pic ya got there - raven manor was one of the first things i found interesting on the web when i started searching this kind of thing. love the website.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

nice job Lilly! how creative!


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

My pillars are made of milk crates with styro covering


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow Death Touch! Great job on the haunt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

dionicia said:


> Wow Death Touch! Great job on the haunt.


Sorry, that isn't me. He did inspire me to build my own crypt, but that is about it.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

the arch pictures by halloweengoddessrn - Photobucket
we made out arch outta 2x2 firring strips- the pieces kinda interlock so they can be stored easier- hubby used screws of course- we used insulation foam to cover the modules- hope this helps!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Halloweengoddessrn - that looks great...but what exactly are "firring strips"?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

And thanks to everyone for all the helpful tips and ideas!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay...just wanted to give an update on the solution I've come up with. I'm doing 2 4ft columns with the sign to go in between. I've since built the columns Hawks Hill Sign :: columns for sign picture by hawkshillhaunter - Photobucket

And I even have the pink foam stuff on each side. If it doesn't rain all weekend, I'm gonna try and have them painted. then I'll add the gargoyles and hang the sign and voila!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks awesome, hawkshillhaunter! I'm going to be building some small 2' pillars this weekend to go between the sections of fence (2' tall fence) that I built this week.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

So here's where I'm at so far...I've got the pillars painted and the sign hung between them. I have yet to create a top for the pillars to hold the gargoyles...but I'm gettin' there.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That looks great hawkshillhaunter! Great job!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice sign, hawkshillhaunter!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

That turned out great HHH,
nice job


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks everyone! ya ever have one of those projects that you've worked on little by little...and then ya get to that point where you just want the dang thing done? yeah, this is one of those projects!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

It's Done!!!! Woo-Hoo...finally finished (well for this year at least). I want to make some modifications next year but I finally get to put up my sign!!!!

Hawks Hill Sign :: 100_2909.jpg picture by hawkshillhaunter - Photobucket


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

nice job! congrats


----------

